# Should I buy a microwave when I get to the Philippines or bring my old one?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I know the voltage is 220vac in the Philippines and my microwave is of course 110vac, but it's a really good microwave and I could ship it for maybe $80. But then of course I need a converter which cost maybe another $70 bucks. So I'm undecided.

Are the microwaves you buy in the Philippines running on 220vac or do they run off of 110vac? What's your advice?

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zone199 said:


> I know the voltage is 220vac in the Philippines and my microwave is of course 110vac, but it's a really good microwave and I could ship it for maybe $80. But then of course I need a converter which cost maybe another $70 bucks. So I'm undecided.
> 
> Are the microwaves you buy in the Philippines running on 220vac or do they run off of 110vac? What's your advice?
> 
> ...


A microwave purchased in the Philippines will be 220Vac. Where in the Philippines are you going to use it. Some years ago I shipping one from the UK but as we are very rural the line voltage is not too good. The microwave would take ages even if it worked. If you have a good supply that shouldn't be a problem. You can get voltage conditioners that would maintain the supply but they are expensive.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Zone199 said:


> I know the voltage is 220vac in the Philippines and my microwave is of course 110vac, but it's a really good microwave and I could ship it for maybe $80. But then of course I need a converter which cost maybe another $70 bucks. So I'm undecided.
> 
> Are the microwaves you buy in the Philippines running on 220vac or do they run off of 110vac? What's your advice?
> 
> ...


Price-wise they're the same in the PI. If it was me I'd leave it and sell for move money or give to someone in need. Most small appliances are the same price as the US in my findings. People criticize the quality but I've never had any problems. Then you don't need a converter. I have a 3K thinking it would be used more and only use it for one thing lol Then that b Yolanda stole it all.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I would leave it. I bought at cheap one here for p2700. It works but is small. For p4000-7000 you can get a nice larger GE with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Microwave 110 v*



Zone199 said:


> I know the voltage is 220vac in the Philippines and my microwave is of course 110vac, but it's a really good microwave and I could ship it for maybe $80. But then of course I need a converter which cost maybe another $70 bucks. So I'm undecided.
> 
> Are the microwaves you buy in the Philippines running on 220vac or do they run off of 110vac? What's your advice?
> 
> ...


I would leave your microwave in the states, your going to need a fridge and most new fridges come with a microwave thrown in. If you do buy a fridge get the side by side style the other ones are terrible.

I wouldn't want to mess with higher voltage conversion and microwaves are pretty cheap now. 

A very large excellent quality crock pot would be worth shipping here because I have heard of only Subic selling those, not sure of the sizes though, I did run across mini or average sized crock pot at the SM Malls and the prices were very high at 5,000 Peso's, I ended up shipping a large but cheaper unit from Sears and it cost me $200 mostly shipping and VAT tax fee's. 

Real handy when cooking chilli or stews without worry of burning the bottom the good thing is all the ingredients, shilling mild chili powder, cumin, beans and black beans are sold in the Philippines.


----------



## saltydog (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, Leave it at home. I bought a cheap one for about P1500 no bells and whistles 3 years ago never any problems.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

All the advice that was given to buy a new one here is accurate for almost all cases. I use my microwave for more than just fast warming and was frustrated with a Philippine microwave. During a visit to the USA a bought the best one at Costco for about $75 and shipped it to the Philippines via LBC. I buy my air lines thru LBC USA so I get a discount on shipping. It was a 110v appliance but the Philippines use the same wiring as the USA. There are three wires two 110v and one ground (common). In the Philippines the two 110V are used to get 240V, same as in the USA for 240V appliances. I switch one of the 110V wires at the outlet with the ground (common) wire. There is an import tax on electronic items. <snip>


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Agree with above as well as tax on importing..I got one in Australia and had to get if fixed assume due to low voltage here... now it is a dust collector.. Would wait until you get here might find out you don't need it as life style is different.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> All the advice that was given to buy a new one here is accurate for almost all cases. I use my microwave for more than just fast warming and was frustrated with a Philippine microwave. During a visit to the USA a bought the best one at Costco for about $75 and shipped it to the Philippines via LBC. I buy my air lines thru LBC USA so I get a discount on shipping. It was a 110v appliance but the Philippines use the same wiring as the USA. *There are three wires two 110v and one ground (common). In the Philippines the two 110V are used to get 240V, same as in the USA for 240V appliances. I switch one of the 110V wires at the outlet with the ground (common) wire.* There is an import tax on electronic items. <snip>


That is just wrong and dangerous. The Philippines is 220V hot to ground. There were in the old days around the old US bases a bit of twin 110v but it was very rare if it still even exists.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gary D said:


> That is just wrong and dangerous. The Philippines is 220V hot to ground. There were in the old days around the old US bases a bit of twin 110v but it was very rare if it still even exists.


Originally I was told this by an engineer (college graduate). My place was built 2 years ago and it is two 110V. I and others that I know do have several US appliances and they are working fine. No more comments I do not want to get in a debate on this board.


----------

